# Tallahassee Rough in man?



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Looking for a good rough in man. Maybe. if i get this night club deal. You guys know of anyone?


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Looking for a good rough in man. Maybe. if i get this night club deal. You guys know of anyone?



I charge by the mile.:thumbup:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats what i heard.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Thats what i heard.



You seem to be stressed out lately rsp, take tomorrow off!:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Why not do it single handedly RSP?

Get you a shovel B!tch / pipe carrier and go to town..


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im too busy. For a change. Ill post my material list for this job in a lil bit tonight after I go over it with a fine tooth comb. This is an existing building. Done work a while back at the Golds Gym next door. Very hard dirt under slab. Got enough room though to squeeze in a mini-x.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Send me the prints put me in a hotel ill do it just to get away from my wife


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Lime stabilized dirt RSP? That shtuff is uber hard. Comes out in chunks.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Lime stabilized dirt RSP? That shtuff is uber hard. Comes out in chunks.


 I've gone after that crap w/ my bosch brute w/ a spade bit attachment. After I got thru the first 8 inches the mini-x worked great.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Rock. I will be glad to help. I love rough-in work.
Actually, I was hoping you would hire me full time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Plasticman, call me tonight, click a link to get my number.


----------

